# surprise catch



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Got these little fellows in the net at Ft Pickens this past weekend.
African Pompano I believe..........


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes I turned em loose after the photo
Just sayin...........


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow looks like a fish that belongs in a tank


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow, thats interesting. You have any other luck out at the pier?


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Caught some mullet later in the evening. Did'nt see a whole lot
of anything else being caught.......


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing. I was using my sabiki in west pass (Gulf Shores) one day and pulled up 4 Lookdowns.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I saw one caught on a hook at Pickens last weekend. I hope they'll stick around a mature. Imagine catching one of those in the 30-40 pound range. Would pull like a truck!

Great pics! Thanks for posting.


----------

